# Enduro Rennen 2017



## JDEM (7. November 2016)

*Januar:

Februar:*

*März:*
12. März Superplastic Cup Esneux, Belgien (ESC)
12. März Cannondale Enduro Tour Raon L´Étape, Frankreich (CET)
11.-12. März French Enduro Series Levens, Frankreich (FFC)
25.-26. März GIANT Toa Enduro – Rotorua, New Zealand (EWS)

*April:*
08.–09. April Shimano Enduro Tasmania – Tasmania, Australia (EWS)
08.–09. April Enduro Grozni - Grožnjan Kroatien (SLOE)
22.-23. April Enduro Sweden Series Vallåsen, Schweden
23. April Superplastic Cup Hermalle-sous-Huy, Belgien (ESC)
28. April - 01. Mai Scott North Lake Enduro Riva, Italien
30. April Enduro 3 Camini - Basovizza, Italien (SLOE)

*Mai:*
06.-07. Mai Enduro One Frammersbach (E1)
07. Mai Cannondale Enduro Tour Mollau, Frankreich (CET)
13.-14. Mai Enduro World Series Powered by Freeride Madeira – Madeira, Portugal (EWS)
13.-14. Mai Enduro Sweden Series Göteborg, Schweden
19.-21. Mai Willingen Bike Festival (DM Enduro)
20.-21. Mai French Enduro Series Raon L’Etape, Frankreich (FFC)
27.-28. Mai Enduro One Aschau (E1)
27.-28. Mai Enduro Cerkno - Cerkno, Slowenien (SLOE)
28. Mai Emerald Enduro Wicklow – Co Wicklow, Ireland (EWS)

*Juni:*
02.-04. Juni Trail Trophy Latsch, Italien (TT)
10.-11. Juni Enduro Sweden Series Gesunda, Schweden
17.-18. Juni Trail Trophy Harz (Austragungsort wird noch benannt) (TT)
17.-18. Juni Maxiavalanche Vallnord, Andorra (DH Marathon)
17.-24. Juni Trans Provence Embrun, Frankreich (TP)
18. Juni Cannondale Enduro Tour Molsheim, Frankreich (CET)
24.-25. Juni French Enduro Series Val d’Allos, Frankreich (FFC)

30. Juni - 02. Juli Mountain of Hell, Les 2 Alpes, Frankreich (DH Marathon)

*Juli:*
01.-02. Juli Natural Games Millau EWS driven by URGE bp – Millau, France (EWS)
01.-03. Juli Enduro2 Les-Arcs, Frankreich (E2)
03.-09. Juli Megavalanche Alpe-d’Huez, Frankreich (DH Marathon)
06.-08. Juli Enduro Sweden Series Åre, Schweden
08.-09. Juli Trail Trophy Breitenbrunn (TT)
08.-09. Juli Enduro One Wildschönau (E1), Österreich
15.-16. Juli French Enduro Series Samoëns, Frankreich (FFC)
22.-23. Juli French Enduro Series Les Orres, Frankreich (FFC)
28.-29. Juli Black Hole Enduro Jamnica, Slowenien (SLOE)
29.-30. Juli Big Mountain Enduro Aspen Snowmass – Aspen Snowmass, USA (EWS)
29.-30. Juli Maxiavalanche Cervinia, Italien (DH Marathon)

*August:*
04.-06. August Trail Trophy Flims-Laax, Schweiz (TT)
12.-13. August Enduro One Dünsberg (E1)
13. August SRAM Canadian Open Enduro Whistler, Canada (EWS)
19. August Superplastic Cup Hamoir, Belgien (ESC)
25.-27. August 3Länder Enduro Race Reschenpass, Italien
26.-27. August Bike Attack Lenzerheide, Schweiz (DH Marathon)

*September:*
15.-17. September Trail Trophy Kronplatz, Italien (TT)
 16.-17. September Enduro Sweden Series Falun, Schweden
17. September Cannondale Enduro Tour Guebwiller, Frankreich (CET)
17. September Superplastic Cup Spa, Belgien (ESC)
23.-24. September Enduro Gradec Graz, Österreich (SLOE)
23.-25. September Enduro2 Davos, Schweiz (E2)
30.09. - 01.10. Bluegrass Finalenduro powered by SRAM – Finale Ligure, Italy (EWS)

*Oktober:*
07.-08. Oktober Enduro One Wipperfürth (E1)
08. Oktober Kamplc Enduro Ajdovščina, Slowenien (SLOE)
14.-15. Oktober Enduro Treuchtlingen

*November:

Dezember:*

_______________________________________________________________________

*Legende:*
EWS - Enduro World Series: Die erste Liga im MTB-Enduro, die härtesten Rennen, das höchste Niveau. Kürt am Ende der Saison den MTB-Weltmeister. Dennoch kann jeder mitfahren (Lizenz Kaufen & frühzeitig um Platz bewerben). Unterschiedliches Reglement je nach Austragungsort.
www.enduroworldseries.com

Enduro One (E1) - neue Serie in Deutschland: Enduro One steht für innvoative Rennen im Mountainbike Enduro-Format. Die lizenfreien Veranstaltungen sind offen für alle. Einen spannenden und gleichzeitig fairen Wettkampf garantieren die verschiedenen Wertungsklassen. Neben der Einteilung nach Alter, Geschelcht und Fahrerfahrung ist auch eine Klasse für E-Bikes ausgeschrieben. Serienstarter profitieren von exklusiven Vorteilen. Bei Enduro One geht es um unkomplizierten und innovativen Fahrspaß für Jedermann.
www.enduro-one.com

TT - Trailtrophy: Serie im deutschsprachigen Raum, Rennen mit viel Betreuung in sehr entspannter Atmosphäre und meist flowigen Strecken. Gut für Anfänger geeignet.
www.trailtrophy.eu

ESC - Enduro Superplastic Cup - (ehemals Enduro Easyphone Cup) Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet. Gute Gelegenheit, Martin Maes aus nächster Nähe zu betrachten.
www.vtt-patricmaes.be/competitions

BEC - Belgian Enduro Cup: Neue Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet.
www.endurocup.be

CET - Cannondale Enduro-Tour powered by SRAM - Französische Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist.
www.cannondale-endurotour.com/de

SE - Super Enduro MTB - Italienische Enduro Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist. Nach einem Jahr Pause ist sie wieder zurück!
www.superenduromtb.com

SloE / SloE4F - SloEnduro / SloEnduro 4Fun Series - Slowenische Enduro-Serie mit insgesamt 16 Stops in 5 Ländern!
www.sloenduro.com/?lang=en

TP - Trans Provence - Etappenrennen auf Profiniveau von Embrun durch die Provence bis Menton http://www.trans-provence.com/ 

E2 - Enduro 2 - zu zweit Racen trailAddiction.com/Enduro2

FFC - French Enduro Series - http://www.pinkbike.com/news/french-enduro-series-2017.html

BES - Cannondale British Enduro Series - http://www.british-enduro-series.com/ canceled

SLOE - SloEnduro 2017 - Rennserie in Slowenien, Österreich und Italien www.sloenduro.com


----------



## JDEM (7. November 2016)

Weitere Termine trag ich natürlich ein, Einfach posten wenn euch schon was bekannt ist außer Enduro One und Trailtrophy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (7. November 2016)

Danke für das Erstellen der tollen Übersicht 

Rennen des Superplastic Cup 2017:

*12 mars : Esneux (Parc du Mary).*
*23 avril : Hermalle-sous-Huy*
*19 août : Hamoir (manche pour la Belgian enduro cup-BEC)*
*17 septembre : Spa*
http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/competitions


----------



## dahuababua (8. November 2016)

TT in Latsch ist erst im Juni


----------



## guameqie (8. November 2016)

TT in Latsch ist erst im Juni


----------



## JDEM (8. November 2016)

Ist auch schon geändert...


----------



## aibeekey (8. November 2016)

Bin ich zu blöd oder kann man sich bei der EnduroOne nur für die ganze Serie melden? Ab wann bzw. wo kann man sich denn für einzelne Events anmelden?


----------



## Aishmo (8. November 2016)

@marx. Du hast die Möglichkeit dich ab jetzt schon für die Serie einzuschreiben. Das heisst: ein paar Vorteile, wie z.B. Startplatzgarantie, vergünstigte Nennungsgebühren, exklusive Serienwertung u.a. . Das macht Sinn wenn du jetzt schon weißt, dass du an mehreren Rennen der E1 teilnehmen willst. Finanziell soll sich das bereits ab dem 2. Rennen lohnen. Die Einschreibung richtet sich also an all diejenigen die entweder die komplette Serie fahren wollen, oder zumindest einige Rennen davon.
Wenn du dich nur für einzelne Events anmelden willst, musst du dich zu den einzelnen Rennen vorher nennen. Die Nennung ist ganz unabhängig von der Einschreibung und du kannst dich auch für ein Rennen nennen, wenn du nicht eingeschrieben bist. Ab wann du dich für die einzelnen Rennen nennen kannst wird noch bekannt gegeben, im Moment ist das noch nicht möglich. Für Leute die sich eingeschrieben haben sind Startplätze reserviert und die übrigen Startplätze werden erst dann an die anderen Fahrer vergeben, je nachdem wie viele noch übrig sind. Schau mal auf der E1 Homepage bei Service-FAQ nach, da ist das nochmal alles erklärt...


----------



## WWWWW (21. November 2016)

alte Cannondal Enduro Series:
Enduro Series Calendar - F.F.C. French Cup 2017:

11-12 mars / Levens (06) and the first round of the E-Bike Trophee
20-21 may / Raon L’Etape [88] and the 2nd round of the E-Bike Trophee
24-25 june / Val d’Allos (04) and the last round of the E-Bike Trophee
15 - 16 july / Samoëns (74) 
22 - 23 july / Les Orres (05)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/french-enduro-series-2017.html


----------



## JDEM (21. November 2016)

http://www.british-enduro-series.com/enter-the-bes/ gecancelt


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (22. November 2016)

Willingen Bike-Festival SSES 19.-21.5.16

Gardasee Bike-Festival mit Scott North Lake Enduro 28.04. - 01.05.2017


Wenn du schon den Megavalanche dabei hast - hier noch die anderen Termine von den Massenstart-Rennen:

*Maxiavalanche 29 & 30 July 2017*
*Cervinia- Italy*

*Maxiavalanche 17 & 18 June 2017*
*Vallnord – Andorra*

*Bike Attack Lenzerheide *
*26. und 27. August 2017*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (29. November 2016)

Cannondale Enduro Tour:

http://www.endurotribe.com/2016/11/cannondale-enduro-tour-calendrier-2017/


----------



## Twenty-1 (12. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist mal eine ordentliche Bombe geplatzt:* Keine Fortführung der Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series *

http://www.enduroseries.net/de/Keine-Fortfuehrung-der-Serie


----------



## WWWWW (12. Dezember 2016)

Rennen in Treuchtlingen 14. und 15.10.2017
dann wahrscheinlich ohne SES wie im Artikel angekündigt 

http://www.treuchtlingen.de/Veranstaltungen.389+M55806d45484.0.html?&cHash=3b537cf034cf7a42c60e0b2bce408897&tx_cal_controller[category]=19&tx_cal_controller[day]=14&tx_cal_controller[lastview]=view-search_event|page_id-389&tx_cal_controller[month]=10&tx_cal_controller[type]=tx_cal_phpicalendar&tx_cal_controller[uid]=789&tx_cal_controller[view]=event&tx_cal_controller[year]=2017


----------



## JDEM (21. Dezember 2016)

http://www.enduroworldseries.com/of...uroworldseries.com/official-qualifier-events/

Hier sind eventuell auch noch ein paar interessante Rennen dabei, Treuchtlingen und 3-Länder Enduro sind zudem jetzt auch Qualifier Events für die EWS.


----------



## *Souly* (21. Dezember 2016)

http://www.enduroworldseries.com/official-qualifier-events/

Sollte der richtige Link sein.


----------



## JDEM (21. Dezember 2016)

Thx

SuperEnduro Serie 2017:





http://www.pinkbike.com/news/superenduro-2017-the-racing-calendar-2016.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2016)

Enduro Sweden Series
http://www.enduroswedenseries.se/

Vallåsen, 22-23 April


Göteborg. 13-14 Maj


Gesunda, 10-11 Juni


Åre, 6-8 Juli


Falun, 16-17 September


----------



## JDEM (4. Januar 2017)

SloEnduro 2017
April 8th / 9th | Enduro Grozni | Grožnjan (CRO)
April 30th | Enduro 3 Camini | Basovizza (ITA)
May 27th / 28th | Enduro Cerkno | Cerkno (SLO)
July 28th / 29th | Black Hole Enduro | Jamnica (SLO)
September 23rd / 24th | Enduro Gradec | Graz (AUT)
October 8th | Kamplc Enduro | Ajdovščina (SLO)

More information about Sloenduro: www.sloenduro.com


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2017)

11-03-2017 Scottish Enduro Series 2017 MTB Enduro Fort William/
United Kingdom  
15-04-2017 Scottish Enduro Series 2017 MTB Enduro Pitfichie/
United Kingdom
06-05-2017 Macavalanche 2017  MTB Enduro Glencoe Mountain/
United Kingdom
14-05-2017 Orbea Selkirk MTB Raid  MTB Enduro Selkirk/
United Kingdom
17-06-2017 Scottish Enduro Series 2017 MTB Enduro Dunoon/
United Kingdom
12-08-2017 Scottish Enduro Series 2017 MTB Enduro Innerleithen/
United Kingdom 
16-09-2017 Scottish Enduro Series 2017 MTB Enduro Laggan/
United Kingdom
14-10-2017 Scottish Enduro Series 2017 MTB Enduro Dunkeld/
United Kingdom
04-11-2017 Kinlochleven Enduro 2017 MTB Enduro Kinlochleven/
United Kingdom 

http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/scottish-enduro-series


----------



## dahuababua (14. Januar 2017)

Suche noch einen Startplatz für das 3-Länderenduro am Reschen. Bitte melden wenn jemand einen übrig hat. 

Gibts eigentlich einen Startplatz-Marktplatz Thread?

Danke


----------



## Alainfernal (3. Februar 2017)

Radon Epic Enduro ex Shimano Eipic Enduro in Ollargue Sud Frankreich am 16 April
110 km mit 4800 Höhenmeter


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (6. Februar 2017)

Kann man sich für Willingen überhaupt schon irgendwie/irgendwo/irgendwann anmelden?!


----------



## onkel_c (17. Februar 2017)

nein


----------



## emugra (20. Februar 2017)

Ich suche noch einen Startplatz für CET Raon L'etape am 12. März für einen Kumpel.  

Ansonsten gibt es hier noch Starter, bei denen ich mich anschließen kann? Alleine Rennen fahren macht kein Spaß!
Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## onkel_c (28. Februar 2017)

http://willingen.bike-festival.de/d...enduro-deutsche-mtb-enduro-meisterschaft.html

@Jochen_DC :Wieder nur DM Wertung für Damen/Herren Lizenz?
Das wäre mal wieder dürftig ...

Zitat von der Bikefestival Seite: 

*'Deutsche MTB Enduro Meisterschaft*

Es ist offiziell: Beim Ziener BIKE Festival in Willingen wird 2017 die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Mountainbike-Enduro ausgetragen. In den beiden Kategorien Elite Men und Elite Women werden erstmalig in Willingen die beiden besten deutschen Enduro Fahrer geehrt.'


----------



## JDEM (28. Februar 2017)

Absolutes NoGo in meinen Augen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Februar 2017)

onkel_c schrieb:


> http://willingen.bike-festival.de/d...enduro-deutsche-mtb-enduro-meisterschaft.html
> 
> @Jochen_DC :Wieder nur DM Wertung für Damen/Herren Lizenz?
> Das wäre mal wieder dürftig ...
> ...



Leider ja, ich kämpfe beim BDR in der Sache gegen Windmühlen


----------



## onkel_c (28. Februar 2017)

Fabian, du kannst einem leid tun, auch wenn du dir das selber 'eingebrockt' hast ;-).
Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass der Kampf auch hier noch mal gewonnen wird.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Februar 2017)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Fabian, du kannst einem leid tun, auch wenn du dir das selber 'eingebrockt' hast ;-).
> Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass der Kampf auch hier noch mal gewonnen wird.


Da hast Du absolut Recht, ich bin da echt selbst schuld und es kostet unendlich Nerven. Vielleicht sollt ich mir Deinen Benutzertitel mal zu Herzen nehmen , in einem Monat endet eigentlich meine Amtszeit . Was mich besonders frustriert, dass es keine greifbaren nachvollziehbaren Argumente gegen die Einführung gibt...


----------



## strandi (4. März 2017)

Gravity Enduro Series 2017 (Irland)
Round 1, 22nd - 23rd April, Ballinastoe, Wicklow

Round 2, 17th - 18th June, Ticknock, Dublin

Round 3, 29th - 30th July, Mt Leinster, Carlow

Championships, 19th - 20th August, Carrick, Wicklow

Round 4, 9th - 10th September, Djouce, Wicklow

http://www.gravityenduro.ie

Natürlich wie immer auch auf www.BikeCalendar.eu zu finden


----------



## strandi (10. März 2017)

80/20 Enduro Series 2017 Norwegen
http://www.8020es.no/eventer-2017/

20-05-2017-
21-05-2017
NesbyEnduro - 80/20 Enduro Series 2017 
Nesbyen, Hallingdal

17-06-2017-
18-06-2017
Bodø Enduro - 80/20 Enduro Series 2017
Bodø

01-07-2017-
02-07-2017
Dramm-Enduro - 80/20 Enduro Series 2017
Drammen, Buskerud

08-07-2017-
09-07-2017
Traktor Enduro - 80/20 Enduro Series 2017
Randsfjordvegen 1443, 2866 Søndre Land

09-09-2017-
10-09-2017
Hafjell Enduro - 80/20 Enduro Series 2017 Hafjell Bikepark, 2636 Lillehammer


----------



## stoerenfred (14. März 2017)

Falls noch wer einen platz für die Trailtropy am Kronplatz braucht, ich hätte einen ab zu geben. 
Ich hab mich da leider im Datum geirrt. 
Falls ihr Lust habt das großartige rennen zu fahren, PM 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDEM (18. März 2017)

http://www.rsv2002.de/wartburg-enduro-2017/ 29./30 April in der Nähe von Eisenach - Anmeldung ist gerade geöffnet


----------



## BM-B (13. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich brauche dringend einen Starplatz für die TT in Latsch,
wer hat noch einen Startplatz abzugeben,
Besten Dank.

Ok, hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (15. Mai 2017)

Hab jetzt eher zufällig noch was entdeckt:
https://www.facebook.com/CentralEuropeanEnduro/






Und in dem Zuge auch noch die Tschechische Enduroserie:
https://www.ceskaenduroserie.cz/en/zavody-enduro

*Enduro serie – races*
Specialized Enduro Race Kouty 21.05.2017
Rock Machine Enduro Race Ještěd 11.06.2017
Specialized Enduro Rally Klíny 16.07.2017
Specialized Enduro Race Zadov 30.07.2017
Fox Enduro Race Morávka 27.08.2017
Giant Enduro Race Špičák 17.09.2017
Ceremony of Czech Enduro Serie 2017 23.11.2017
(Past races - Blinduro 06.05.2017)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## movervierzig (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo! Für welche deutschen Events gibt es denn schon Anmeldemöglichkeiten? Gibt es schon Anmeldemöglichkeit für Cannondale Enduro Series?
Würde mich über Antwort freuen! Lg Finn


----------



## JDEM (25. Oktober 2017)

movervierzig schrieb:


> Hallo! Für welche deutschen Events gibt es denn schon Anmeldemöglichkeiten? Gibt es schon Anmeldemöglichkeit für Cannondale Enduro Series?
> Würde mich über Antwort freuen! Lg Finn


 
Enduro One kann man sich als Serienstarter anmelden, sonst ist noch nix offen!


----------



## Krischdjan (1. November 2017)

Wäre cool, wenn der thread auch 2018 bestehen bleibt. Hat jemand schonmal mit der franz. enduro serie Erfahrung gemacht?


----------

